
The Neurologist Who Hacked His Brain – And Almost Lost His Mind - tomiplaz
https://www.wired.com/2016/01/phil-kennedy-mind-control-computer/
======
tomiplaz
Very interesting story. Posted on 01.26.2016. On a related note, if you
haven't watched recent Neuralink's presentation, I would definitely recommend:
[https://youtu.be/r-vbh3t7WVI](https://youtu.be/r-vbh3t7WVI)

